# New Canon Rebel Xti - What macro lense?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just got a new Canon Rebel XTi for Christmas and I'm still figuring out how to use it, but one thing that bothers me for aquarium photography is that the focus distance is quite high with the standard 18-55mm lense. So I'm looking for macro lense options, and you'll have to forgive me because I haven't used an SLR since high school and I remember fairly little. What should I look for, and most of all, do these really work? Any other tips and tricks are welcome!

Oh and one more thing, it's great for taking pictures of fish right up against the glass, but what about shrimp further back in the aquarium? The auto-focus tends to struggle and can't figure out what to focus on. Will a macro lense help with this?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Canon's 100mm is an awesome macro lense.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

DJ,
I just got the same camera in Nov. the canon 100 mm macro seems to be the best. Look for the sigma 105 and 150 as well. depending on what size and what you want to shoot also check out the 50mm. As far as getting it to focus i find manual to work best, or change the 9 point auto foucs just to the center point.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

From what i have heard, the EF-s 60mm USM macro is a great lens for the 1.6X cameras. Here is some pictures from a Swedish forum (taken with EOS 20d the real close up on the silverish fish on page 2 is with the 60mm macro and a spacer):
Nytt objektiv - Zoopet

Otherwise the 100mm USM Macro is an great choice, the sigma 105mm Macro is also great but is quite slow when focusing.


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

if you shot small fishes, the is no better lens than the canon 100mm f/2.8 macro usm.

get one. you wont regret it.


----------

